# Star Wars Episode 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, or 6?



## Saint_Spike (Jul 17, 2007)

Whats ur fav Star Wars Movie? mines Episode 3


----------



## Gregasaurus Rex (Jul 17, 2007)

Empire for sure.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2007)

Five and 3.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

The best lightsaber battle was in Episode 1 ( Darth Maul VS obi  and Quigon )

Overall movie? Empire Strikes back ( 5)


----------



## Batman (Jul 18, 2007)

empire strikes back takes this one easy.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 18, 2007)

Empire Strikes back.....I'd be suprised if anymore people say otherwise >_>.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 18, 2007)

Tie between 1 and 5 for me.


----------



## fresh (Jul 19, 2007)

3 has the best action


----------



## Asuma: Konoha's Blade (Jul 19, 2007)

5<3<4<6<<<2<<1 IMO


----------



## WILD CARD (Jul 22, 2007)

I chose 5 but 3 and 4 were soooooo awesome as well. 5 has the best storyline but 3 comes a close second.


----------



## Poison (Jul 22, 2007)

Hm Episode four or five.


----------



## martryn (Jul 22, 2007)

Empire Strikes Back.  I'm surprised to see how many people agree, as most people around here will say six was the best in the original trilogy.  

Five has:
Yoda introduced
Lando introduced
Boba Fett introduced
Luke and Vadar confrontation
Han and Leia love story emerge
Jedi training
Destroyed C3PO


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 22, 2007)

@ ROTJ

Empire is the best, though I did like the Saber battles in 3.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 22, 2007)

I voted for 1 & 5

1 because of Darth Maul
and 5 because is the best of the series.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Jul 22, 2007)

Empire.

The Obi Wan vs. Anakin fight in 3 was epic, however.


----------



## Felt (Jul 23, 2007)

Episode 5


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2007)

Empire Strikes Back (Episode 5).


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 23, 2007)

Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 23, 2007)

For me, I'd have to say it's tie between 3 and 5.


----------



## Skulllad (Jul 24, 2007)

actually, i havent seen any of them


----------



## naruto_bruin (Jul 24, 2007)

Empire is the best for reasons already mentioned.


----------



## Skulllad (Jul 24, 2007)

actually, i havent seen any of them.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 24, 2007)

damn can't decide on a fav


----------



## Talone (Jul 24, 2007)

Revenge of the Sith was a walking travesty in dialogue and camera angles.  Though probably packing some of the best action out of the six.

"Anakin Chancellor Palpatine and the Sith are Evil!"
"Oh, well from my point of view the Jedi are Evil!"....goddamn the bastard who wrote the script.

Probably Empire Strikes Back.  Or A New Hope as my favorite.


----------



## Shamandalie (Jul 25, 2007)

The original trilogy beats this new shit in every damn aspect. As between 4, 5,  and 6, I can't choose my favourite, I love them all.


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Jul 25, 2007)

Skulllad said:


> actually, i havent seen any of them



What a nubcake, ur missin out on some of the the most awesome movies EVER!!!

But anyway my favorite has to be Empire Strikes Back


----------



## TheSilentype (Jul 25, 2007)

i go for the empire strikes back.... it pwns the rest of them!


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm going to trendwhore here and say empire.

It's the first movie where luke really started being badass.


----------

